

Apple just took another step towards obscuring the way the web works - suprgeek
http://qz.com/215830/apple-just-took-another-step-towards-obscuring-the-way-the-web-works/

======
CHY872
This isn't really surprising. The primary upside is obviously that it's much,
much easier to work out when you're on a phishing website. The downside is
that you have to make an extra click to view the whole URL.

The other option being mooted at the moment is to have the domain in one
colour, and the rest in another (i.e. black, grey) - but empirical evidence (I
really can't find it, but I remember some academic commenting on a similar
post claiming that their studies showed this) that people were better at
picking up phishing websites when the Apple/Chrome approach was used.

For the majority of people, it's the aid they need - and if it saves much
heartache and installs of OS X Virus Defender 2014, all the better.

